
Linksys WRT routers won’t block open source firmware despite FCC rules - theGimp
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/05/linksys-wrt-routers-wont-block-open-source-firmware-despite-fcc-rules
======
Avernar
The article title makes it sound like they're going against the FCC rules. The
article itself however states they're complying the the FCC rules but are
taking the more work for them option of just locking out the radio parameters
portion.

